# Tying A Double Drop Rig



## marv1234

This is a double drop rig using the Berkeley big game 40lb line. It is one continuous line tied on several loops to create a double drop rig. It is simply just one long line tied to create this rig and nothing else added. Just add hook and sinker and attach on your main line. The swivel in the picture is attached on my rod. I have them all the time for easy rig changing. I normally use a heavier line because I've been fishing on charter boats and they tend to take the boat near corals and big kelp. It took me under 5 minutes to make this. Probably going to this test on a pier tomorrow and hopefully it will workout well. I made the same rig in Virginia and caught plenty of black sea bass with it at seagull pier.


----------



## Piercomber

We make the same rig without the Green stuffs here in Galveston, Texas and they do work, but what are those green things anyway? At first I thought they were beads but zooming in closer they look like Fly lines.


----------



## HStew

that rig will work...now that means you know how to modify if need be...


----------



## pmcdaniel

Looks good. One adjustment I would make is to loop on the bottom hook to make sure it faces away from the main line. Personally I don't ever get to get down to the coast to fish as much as I'd like so I have lots of spare time for making rigs. With that in mind, I always make my rigs with flourocarbon. Sure it costs more but it's still cheaper than any store bought rig. I can't say for sure if it improves my catch rate, but with my limited time in the water I use every advantage I can.


----------



## marv1234

Piercomber said:


> We make the same rig without the Green stuffs here in Galveston, Texas and they do work, but what are those green things anyway? At first I thought they were beads but zooming in closer they look like Fly lines.


 Green stuff is actually just the line, the line is lime green color. When I tied a knot of sorts it looks funny.


----------



## fish bucket

pretty basic hi/lo rig
I add a swivel on top instead of loop and a snap on bottom instead of loop
no good reason.....just personal preference


----------



## levellinebrad

I've been practicing my rig making. So far, nothing looks as neat and clean as that. I haven't been using any hardware except a swivel where it will tie to my shock leader. I did a couple with the double surgeons knot and left the double line going to the hooks and weight. I also did a couple where I did the double surgeons knot but cut it about in the middle and did a double surgeon at the end for the weight and another double surgeon for the hook. The top of that one was a cut double surgeon with one part going to the hook and the other going to the swivel. The swivel was tired on with a modified clinch knot. Until I started reading this forum, the modified clinch was the only knot that I knew. I used 20lb seaguar blue label. Thanks for the pictures.


----------

